# Whats your 1/4 mile time?



## 1animal1

I think this thread has been done in just about every forum going but what the hell!!!

Im planning on taking mine to Santa Pod at the end of March.... aiming for 14.00secs @ approx 98-99mph

This is the fastest time ive heard of a mapped S3 doing the strip in....you have to have a target!!:thumb:

whats your times chaps/chappeses


----------



## wookey

under 10 secs @ about 145mph


----------



## PugIain

9.8 @ 152


----------



## -ROM-

About 2 minutes if i walk quickly.


----------



## karl_liverpool

i used to have an old toyota corrolla gti that was an 11 sec car.
my van probably about 20 mins


----------



## Throbbe

karl_liverpool said:


> i used to have an old toyota corrolla gti that was an 11 sec car.


*thud of jaw hitting floor*

What was the spec?


----------



## karl_liverpool

Throbbe said:


> *thud of jaw hitting floor*
> 
> What was the spec?


stripped out with carbon seats. basic dash of just the clock area. it was basically a race car legal for the road
bored out to a 1.8 twin cam. cold air feed from front with piper cross viper kit on and superchip remap. my mates dad owned an engineering firm and they did all the engine work
standard spec is around 150 bhp and will do a 13 sec 1/4 (according to toyota) even standard they are very quick cars. the insurance killed me tho 21 years old with a group 13 car
bought it from my mate for 800 quid and my god it was scary
swapped that for a civic red i with the b16 spoon engine
that one was possesed


----------



## 1animal1

woah some impressive times chaps..... curious Adam what have you done to the Focus RS? just never seen a mapped one do better than 13.75 1/4 mile...ever.... you gone big turbo?

and what Rover Iain?..... these have to be heavily modified to knock these times out


----------



## reparebrise

Eventualy


----------



## Porscha

RS Adam said:


> under 10 secs @ about 145mph


What????

My Boxster S 3.2l would do it in 13.6 seconds at 102mph. I can't see a Focus hitting 145mph in 1/4 mile


----------



## JohnWoods41

Porscha said:


> What????
> 
> My Boxster S 3.2l would do it in 13.6 seconds at 102mph. I can't see a Focus hitting 145mph in 1/4 mile


yeah im not sure on those times... 145mph??? what does a veyron do it in?

found it 10.4? so a focus rs is beating veryon


----------



## juddzey455

Porscha said:


> What????
> 
> My Boxster S 3.2l would do it in 13.6 seconds at 102mph. I can't see a Focus hitting 145mph in 1/4 mile


same as my tuned focus rs running 280hp/300 ibs/ft....

under 10 @ 145mph?


----------



## wookey

who said anything about a RS Focus lol

GSXR 1000 K5 0-100mph in 5 secs


----------



## JohnWoods41

RS Adam said:


> who said anything about a RS Focus lol
> 
> GSXR 1000 K5 0-100mph in 5 secs


juddzey455 did 

i take that back i read that wrong!! missed the "?"


----------



## ANDY GTR

R33 GTR 13.2 on standard boost :driver:


----------



## juddzey455

RS Adam said:


> who said anything about a RS Focus lol
> 
> GSXR 1000 K5 0-100mph in 5 secs


I did'nt think it would be a focus that going some, you must have arms like popeye!


----------



## PugIain

1animal1 said:


> what Rover Iain?..... these have to be heavily modified to knock these times out


Im only kidding,I drive a 1.8 pug 406 so the term "eventually" covers the 0-60 time.


----------



## 306chris

If I tried a full bore 1/4 I really dont think my pug would make the distance, at least not with out the service is really needs


----------



## 1animal1

juddzey455 said:


> I did'nt think it would be a focus that going some, you must have arms like popeye!


i had an idea a bike may be involved:thumb:

did you actually do this @ 145mph? reason i ask is ive seen a youtube vid with R1 and Veyron and the R1 lost by quite a margin


----------



## [email protected]

all done at santa pod ,

Reno 5 GTT @ 17.4
Escort rs @ 16.2
sierra saff cos @ 12.6 

all this times hope are right due been done a few yrs back :car::thumb:


----------



## 1animal1

mark, id have thought the renault and escort would have been quicker than that? although id guess traction may have been an issue on the latter


----------



## megaboost

karl_liverpool said:


> i used to have an old toyota corrolla gti that was an 11 sec car.


An 11 second FWD car with a 4A-GE? And it was bored out to a 1.8? Surely you'd need to stroke a 4A-GE to get it to that kind of capacity without ending up with no cylinder walls? Did you dyno it? Weigh it?

Aren't they ~130bhp as standard and weigh about a tonne? That's 16 second 1/4 mile territory usually.

Well done if it's true though, any slips to share with us for reference?

I know of MK1 MR2s running turbo 20v 4A-GE engines with slower times than that and they should be able to launch harder, get more traction and pull stronger.

Puts my 13.40 @ 112 mph to shame anyway, standard Supra TT, full fat UK spec with the air con on, a granny start and nearly 80 litres of fuel. I haven't been back since I added more power, the novelty wore off, I'd rather watch others doing it now.

This thread is pretty worthless if people don't post slips up.


----------



## karl_liverpool

megaboost said:


> An 11 second FWD car with a 4A-GE? And it was bored out to a 1.8? Surely you'd need to stroke a 4A-GE to get it to that kind of capacity without ending up with no cylinder walls? Did you dyno it? Weigh it?
> 
> Aren't they ~130bhp as standard and weigh about a tonne? That's 16 second 1/4 mile territory usually.
> 
> Well done if it's true though, any slips to share with us for reference?
> 
> I know of MK1 MR2s running turbo 20v 4A-GE engines with slower times than that and they should be able to launch harder, get more traction and pull stronger.
> 
> Puts my 13.40 @ 112 mph to shame anyway, standard Supra TT, full fat UK spec with the air con on, a granny start and nearly 80 litres of fuel. I haven't been back since I added more power, the novelty wore off, I'd rather watch others doing it now.


as i stated it was owned by an engine firm before me. and had shed loads done to it. second gear would slam the backbox into the floor if you opened the taps. i had some papers with it but that was 9 years ago lol they all went with the car. 
the engine wasnt standard by any means started life as an ae92 engine. from an mr2 gti the displacement was on paper as 1.8 but could easily have a subaru and once had am m3 on motorway the guy pulled up behind me in the garage and was shocked at what i paid for the car. the inside was like rally spec very spartan and cold. no heaters or carpets. electrics removed everythin was lightweight on it.
the history alone said 25k spent on the car over the years just on parts.
i seen the time myself at a track day i went to with a few of the lads
and straight away said to the lad im next owner of that.

when it had served its purpose (demonstrator) i got it for buttons


----------



## [email protected]

1animal1 said:


> mark, id have thought the renault and escort would have been quicker than that? although id guess traction may have been an issue on the latter


yeah traction on the reno + escort did have it s moments , but was a few yrs back and not got time print outs handy about somewhere

as for the cos 4X4 saff so worries other ripping shafts out :doublesho


----------



## The Detail Doctor

My old Metro GTi race car would do a 13.8 @ 109mph on the 1.4 K-Series!!!!

Hence the 1m:19s laps od Castle Combe


----------



## dean j

R32GTR. 12.4 secs at 109mph. 0.9 bar boost. Full weight and camping gear in the boot!


----------



## kenmac

Not me but my mate [email protected]


----------



## JohnWoods41

kenmac said:


> Not me but my mate [email protected]


what in ? drag racer?


----------



## Deanvtec

What about this MR2 around 9secs...


----------



## [email protected]

BMW e39 540i =14.2
:car:


----------



## megaboost

Deanvtec said:


> What about this MR2 around 9secs...


I thought this was a thread about people's times rather than a random opportunity to post up about others?


----------



## Tomm

dean j said:


> R32GTR. 12.4 secs at 109mph. 0.9 bar boost. Full weight and camping gear in the boot!


haha great! I was running 11.9 in my old GTR and 10.95 in my old civic at 136mph



> Not me but my mate [email protected]


That or a bloody space ship!


----------



## karl_liverpool

kenmac said:


> Not me but my mate [email protected]


scale speed in a slot car???

jk


----------



## GS300

14secs maybe a little quicker if you try with my Caldina 3sgte 257bhp


----------



## little john

Not mine but a freind has done 9.7 in her nova
this is the only video I can find of her an its a 10.4


----------



## Kev F

13.02 @ 118mph in my saleen mustang lack of grip and experience stoped it getting into 12s..

14.09 @ 103mph in my 2003 Harley F150

and hopefully a low 14 to high 13 in my 2007 Harley F150..


----------



## Shug

I have no idea but I'm gonna guess around 16 secs.
(A3 1.8T quattro sport, 180bhp)


----------



## buckas

20+ ?

astra dogwagon


----------



## juddzey455

Autobrite Detailer said:


> yeah traction on the reno + escort did have it s moments , but was a few yrs back and not got time print outs handy about somewhere
> 
> as for the cos 4X4 saff so worries other ripping shafts out :doublesho


Was the saff lowered by any chance?


----------



## Deanvtec

megaboost said:


> I thought this was a thread about people's times rather than a random opportunity to post up about others?


Jees sorry for posting, ill slap myself on the wrist. Just thought as it was about 1/4 mile times and you had mentioned about a mk1 MR2 in your earlier post I thought this might have been of interest to maybe yourself or others & quite a cool vid.
Just to stay on thread and to keep you happy my times on a zx6r were just over 11 secs and 119mph.


----------



## kenmac

karl_liverpool said:


> scale speed in a slot car???
> 
> jk


No in this :thumb:
Keith Black all Aluminum engine
484 Cubic Inches
3000 BHP
0 - 100 MPH in 1 Second.
250 MPH Top speed
3 G's at launch










:driver:


----------



## karl_liverpool

kenmac said:


> No in this :thumb:
> Keith Black all Aluminum engine
> 484 Cubic Inches
> 3000 BHP
> 0 - 100 MPH in 1 Second.
> 250 MPH Top speed
> 3 G's at launch
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> :driver:


thats a monster i want one


----------



## kenmac

He has this one for sale if you want one.
http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Felstead-and-...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307


----------



## karl_liverpool

kenmac said:


> He has this one for sale if you want one.
> http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Felstead-and-...14&_trkparms=72:1121|66:2|65:12|39:1|240:1307


that is very nice 
but would have to be in the style of a coffin that is what it would probably end up being my coffin


----------



## kenmac

:lol:


----------



## fil_b

i am going santa pod on feb 22nd, never ran on a strip before

do they give u a print out of your run time etc??

clio 172 i am hoping to run 14 - 15 secs - 

its about 185 bhp


----------



## pcc

After 12+ grand over 4 years my old R5 turbo with around 230 brake would run high thirteens low fourteens on small wheels and completely sripped out.



karl_liverpool said:


> stripped out with carbon seats. basic dash of just the clock area. it was basically a race car legal for the road
> bored out to a 1.8 twin cam. cold air feed from front with piper cross viper kit on and superchip remap. my mates dad owned an engineering firm and they did all the engine work
> standard spec is around 150 bhp and will do a 13 sec 1/4 (according to toyota) even standard they are very quick cars. the insurance killed me tho 21 years old with a group 13 car
> bought it from my mate for 800 quid and my god it was scary
> swapped that for a civic red i with the b16 spoon engine
> that one was possesed


No offence intended, but really cant see a standard 150bhp toyota running similar times to many 200hp+, stripped out cars that used to frequent meets i used to attend. From my experience an 11 second car would require tons of power not just a lightweight body. Roland from gt tunings r5 would only run low 12s and that had over 300 hp, a very good driver and weighed around 900kgs.


----------



## dps1973

Autobrite Detailer said:


> all done at santa pod ,
> 
> Reno 5 GTT @ 17.4
> Escort rs @ 16.2
> sierra saff cos @ 12.6
> 
> all this times hope are right due been done a few yrs back :car::thumb:


Live the dream mate so nice old skool, motors there you uses to own. :thumb:


----------



## berger

pcc said:


> After 12+ grand over 4 years my old R5 turbo with around 230 brake would run high thirteens low fourteens on small wheels and completely sripped out.
> 
> No offence intended, but really cant see a standard 150bhp toyota running similar times to many 200hp+, stripped out cars that used to frequent meets i used to attend. From my experience an 11 second car would require tons of power not just a lightweight body. Roland from gt tunings r5 would only run low 12s and that had over 300 hp, a very good driver and weighed around 900kgs.


Exactly, what kind of engineering firm sells a car they have spent 25k on off for 800 quid too.....

As for 1/4 mile times, my previous car was ~240bhp, just under 1200kg, fwd and going off other owners I would have expected about 14 seconds for a quarter mile.


----------



## pingu

modified punto gt 

14.2 @ not sure what speed lol


----------



## A21GAV

Last time i run the car it did 13.003 @ 117mph when i go back i will have at least 250bhp more and less weight in the car now so hoping for a 10s pass.


----------



## karl_liverpool

pcc said:


> After 12+ grand over 4 years my old R5 turbo with around 230 brake would run high thirteens low fourteens on small wheels and completely sripped out.
> 
> No offence intended, but really cant see a standard 150bhp toyota running similar times to many 200hp+, stripped out cars that used to frequent meets i used to attend. From my experience an 11 second car would require tons of power not just a lightweight body. Roland from gt tunings r5 would only run low 12s and that had over 300 hp, a very good driver and weighed around 900kgs.


as i have added the car wasnt standard in any way as standard totota said 13 seconds. the car was sold to me at the age of 10 years old and they had upgraded to two evo 6's. the car was sitting around doing nothing for 2 years and he wanted rid.
the toyota was used as an engine demo car bodywork outside was total standard but underneath its skin everything had been changed the engine was ported and flowed bored out. superchiped track cams oversized injectors and every part they could make light was light as hell. no subaru could pull away from it on a track. i seen it do a run at santa pod years ago and the time was around 11.5 from then 2 years locked away without moving. when i got it the brakes needed a complete replacement and a full service. and it was my daily driver. i am not sure on its power output but know it was over 240 easy. 
i would still have it now if the insurance hadnt been a crippler
there were 10 a4 pages listing everything done to the engine and trransmission. it could still be around somewhere i still remember the registration
j660 lkf


----------



## pcc

karl_liverpool said:


> as i have added the car wasnt standard in any way as standard totota said 13 seconds. the car was sold to me at the age of 10 years old and they had upgraded to two evo 6's. the car was sitting around doing nothing for 2 years and he wanted rid.
> the toyota was used as an engine demo car bodywork outside was total standard but underneath its skin everything had been changed the engine was ported and flowed bored out. superchiped track cams oversized injectors and every part they could make light was light as hell. no subaru could pull away from it on a track. i seen it do a run at santa pod years ago and the time was around 11.5 from then 2 years locked away without moving. when i got it the brakes needed a complete replacement and a full service. and it was my daily driver. i am not sure on its power output but know it was over 240 easy.
> i would still have it now if the insurance hadnt been a crippler
> there were 10 a4 pages listing everything done to the engine and trransmission. it could still be around somewhere i still remember the registration
> j660 lkf


Fair enough. I do remember the Fensport corolla though and that used to run around that time. It had 4 wheel drive and 650bhp.


----------



## dean j

What car you got A21 GAV?

Tomm. What model was your skyline? What spec and power mate?


----------



## ChazBEmodified

i will take the car to the pod and find out, last time i went the clutch went also


----------



## k6gixer

12 secs


----------



## 1animal1

fil_b said:


> i am going santa pod on feb 22nd, never ran on a strip before
> 
> do they give u a print out of your run time etc??
> 
> clio 172 i am hoping to run 14 - 15 secs -
> 
> its about 185 bhp


im there the week after mate on the VW fest (with the audi-sport.net stand).... I havent a massive amount of knowledge but think you'll really be pushing it to get sub 15secs in the clio? welcome to being proven wrong though, best of luck:thumb:


----------



## RandomlySet

Seat Ibiza Cupra

RR @ 187bhp and 230ft lb (before fittin FMIC and Cat Back).

Got 14.6 @ 96.8mph


mate got 13.1 in his cupra at around 111mph


----------



## RandomlySet

my slip from 1st Feb at Inter Forum Shoot-Out at Santa Pod


----------



## A20 LEE

pcc said:


> After 12+ grand over 4 years my old R5 turbo with around 230 brake would run high thirteens low fourteens on small wheels and completely sripped out.
> 
> No offence intended, but really cant see a standard 150bhp toyota running similar times to many 200hp+, stripped out cars that used to frequent meets i used to attend. From my experience an 11 second car would require tons of power not just a lightweight body. Roland from gt tunings r5 would only run low 12s and that had over 300 hp, a very good driver and weighed around 900kgs.


I'm with you, in my VW circles theres mk1 golfs with 600bhp+ and 4x4 doing 10.8's. 450-500bhp gets you low 11's in a 900kg car from what i've seen and you need at least another 100-150bhp to get into the tens and slicks.


----------



## JamieP

11.7 @ 126mph on street tyres.


----------



## Brucey82

I had an evo 7 which did 12.9 and evo 6 which did 13.1.

The evo 6 just had a decat back exhaust. 

The evo 7 had quite a bit more done to it but weighed alot more.


----------



## 1animal1

thats interesting, always wondered what the evo's produced on the strip...cheers brucey


----------



## Brucey82

They are pretty good. 4wd launches help alot, but kill the clutch.


----------



## gatecrasher3

13.5 in a Vauxhall Nova


----------



## CDTI ROBO

front wheel drive under ten seconds youd win TOTB


----------



## J9NY X

one guy did 3.22 at 427mph 30 years ago in some crazy rocket car thing dont know how well youd breath at that rate!!


----------



## PhillipM

18.2 in my wee Peugeot :lol:

12.8 in the buggy, setting off in 2nd, hits a brick wall after about 80-90mph though.


----------



## Chris_4536

Posted a 15.5 iirc (slips still in glovebox) at Pod in my 150PD (standard) on the 22nd Feb.

Hope to get that down a little bit at GTi Spring Festival on the 29th March 


Chris


----------



## unreal106

18,1 in a 1.1 pug! 

pusport exhaust and raceland induction also very very stripped!


----------



## 1animal1

will cya there Chris..... im booked on for the straight that day


----------



## Fin2982

beat me too it 

But I can walk a mile in 10 mins....so say a little over 2mins for me



rmorgan84 said:


> About 2 minutes if i walk quickly.


----------



## Cayman S

12.6 sec in my Cayman S , had a few mods done to it , Porsche race plenum and ecu software, full Milltek exhaust ,evo intake about 360 bhp .


----------



## Richf

8's at 160+ on this




























A more sedate [email protected] in my GTST still on stock internals , modified stock turbo, stock headgasket and a little spray of nos










Not one of my best runs


----------



## Elliott19864

Apparently my current car was timed at 13.22 on a runway. Not too shabby.


----------



## cleancar

14.1 is mine


----------



## Sisson

14.8 @ 93mph Seat Ibiza TDI, Yes its a diesel....

16.3 Mondeo TDCI

16.6 Fiesta Zetec-s


----------



## AncientOfMu

15.06 in my old VR4
[email protected] in the family Galant V6-24V estate.(with child seat still in back) 

havn't run my new VR4 yet..

Japshow In June is when she will run


----------



## dallas

14.1 in a mk1 cortina with a 350ci and a 2 speed powerglide tranny
Great fun


----------



## MOB

14.3 @ 101mph on a slippery track in my 330d - remapped by Evolve - 300bhp, 500lbs

I'm on the far side


----------



## Trig

My best was 16.4, lost the slip for that though, I do have the slip for a 16.6 run though, in a Ford Escort GTi, that had a 2.0 engine conversion so it was up from 115bhp to a breathtaking 135bhp.


----------



## Puntoboy

My best so far is a 15.1 but once my car is back on the road I should get low 14's.


----------



## alan_mcc

^ i've been waiting for you to reply to this thread lol i was quite interested


----------



## The Cueball

pcc said:


> *Roland from gt tunings* r5 would only run low 12s and that had over 300 hp, *a very good driver and weighed around 900kgs*.


Jeez, that's a BIG fella.......

:tumbleweed:


----------



## Puntoboy

alan_mcc said:


> ^ i've been waiting for you to reply to this thread lol i was quite interested


Who me? My GT isn't that powerful at the moment. But I have a lot of plans for that little engine.


----------



## alan_mcc

yeah you, i'm just interested a lot in how your car is/turning out to be


----------



## Puntoboy

Cool thanks.

I'll try and keep the thread updated.


----------



## dazerc

My best is 14.6 in my mk 4 Vauxhall Astra GSI 250bhp 281 Lb/ft Torque

Milteck catback exhaust
pre cat replacment pipe
9 L side mount intercooler
Thorney Motorsport Remap
Helix Organic Clutch with Lightened flywheel


----------



## matt5559

13.86 @ 102.98 in my 200sx running around 300bhp
16.01 @ 92 in my Laguna 3.0v6
15.02 @ 96 in my Z3 2.8

I think the Fensport Celica was just into the 10's. My mate in his 400+ bhp Evo 3 ran 12 flat I think. 

Got all my slips to prove


----------



## Blazebro

Porscha said:


> What????
> 
> My Boxster S 3.2l would do it in 13.6 seconds at 102mph. I can't see a Focus hitting 145mph in 1/4 mile


I know of a couple of ST's which have done 13.2/13.4.


----------



## titchster

16.34 @ 83.65mph.

Definately room for improvement, should be able to break 15s with this engine, before going for a more powerful one.


----------



## A21GAV

Since posting last time i have been back to pod, been 5yrs since last outing.
Ran the car at 1.7bar boost as need bigger injectors to run more but was happy with a 12.4 @ 120mph with a broken gearbox

Few pics as proof, excuse the writing across them they are from the santa pod photographers web site


----------



## stucupra r

leon cupra r @ yorkraceway

14.4


----------



## OllieWestwood

200SX s14a - Approx 260bhp

Ran 13.8 @ 101 @ Pod.


----------



## chr15barn3s

14.7 @ 100ish in the remapped Scirocco, it was a very damp day though and I could not get traction, even in 3rd the front felt like it was weaving!! Hoping after more practice and a better day I could be a lot quicker.


----------



## Kev F

Well finally managed to get the truck up to Shakespeare County Raceway for the Gary's Picnic Run What ya Brung event this weekend...It was a feckin scorcher and the marshall's recorded a track temperature of 102 degress on Saturday......

Best time on the Saturday was a 14.08 second pass @ 99.87mph.

I'm in the nearest lane lined up against a similar truck...won this too..:devil:










Mate in his single cab Lightning managed to break into the 10's finally after some more engine work...:thumb:










He even managed to 'get some air' under the front wheels...

Some very quick cars out as well.......this beetle owner filled his front tyres with hellium to help get the weight over the back wheels....










Some more pics...










Starsky giving it a Large Portion....


















More pics here...http://www.rebel-v8.co.uk/showthread.php?t=5768

Will post proof when I scan the timing sheet in....

Kev


----------



## spitfire

Now that's sweet:thumb:


----------



## Kev F

It was and you should have heard the fecker........:doublesho:devil:


----------



## andybill

best ive had so far is 14.8 @ 108 mph in my td04 glanza (217 bhp @ 1 bar), it was very wet in the morning so no traction in 1st, 2nd and some of 3rd, am more than confident i can get low mid - high 13's on a good day


----------



## Richf

I was up at Shakespeare County yesterday , i was also hot!!

I was helping out one on my nitrous customers in his FTO , he won his clubs drag competition


----------



## chargedvr6

13.6 at 105 mph in my 320 hp golf vr6 (no weight reduction road tyres etc) i sold it last weekend 
iv got a mk4 r32 golf with a rotrex sat in the garage it will be 475 hp+ when thats on then im hoping for 12s


----------



## Doc

13.49 on paper, never done it because I like my engine and clutch at the moment


----------



## welsh-andy

14.71 done at sant pod last wkend


----------



## Neofolis

I've only had my Mazda 6 MPS for a couple of months and haven't taken it anywhere near any kind of track, but going by a Mazda forum that I visit, it should do just over 14 seconds stock, although no-one there seems to have done much under 14 that I recall, even with quite a lot of mods.


----------



## welsh-andy

get it on track, its so much fun, i never go 2 race, i only go on track for a dam gd laugh, and i laugh myself silly all way down the 1/4 mile, dam tis so much fun even after like 20-30 runs, never fails 2 bring a smile 2 this face.
aeotd its not bout who wins who loses, tis bout having one hell of a laugh:thumb:


----------



## PhillipM

11 dead with the new car, might get it to sneak under into the 10's with a better launch though, bit quicker than the last one!


----------



## shantybeater

managed a lousy 14.4 in my 250hp ibiza cupra, never tried it in my 340bhp cupra though


----------



## jrdragboy

[email protected] ^^


----------



## Charley Farley

Low 11's 12 years ago in a black Renault GTT. The guys from GT tuning in Dorset did the work for me (Roland and Matt) It made Max Power (well whoppi friggin doo). Ran it several times and finally got the low elevens out of the 1.4 block. Car was fully road going with a clutch that needed massive legs to work it.

I sold it some years ago, see if I can find some pics and my my time slips. At the time she was the quickest R5GTT in Europe running a 1.4 engine, record went teh week later with one hitting low 10's. Same guys that did mine. I spent around 18k on that little car and sold it for about 6 if memory serves me. Was a smidgen short of 300bhp on a rolling road test at TSR in Somerset.


----------



## welsh-andy

well since im upped power to 280bhp am hoping to gt down strip again, but will be at trx in sept, so the 888 goes round the f1 track:thumb:


----------



## c928jon

12.8 @ 111mph

400 bhp red italian bankers car


----------



## JCooch

My Starlet Turbo ran low 15's (Stock 133BHP) and im yet to run the RX-7 up there. Hoping for mid 13's though if i can get a launch right.


----------



## rtjc

maybe best for an edit there JCooch, im somewhat of a Toyota fan myeslf but a 13bhp Starlet wouldnt be too nippy


----------



## JCooch

Ha ha! Good spot! Edited. Thanks buddy.


----------



## alan_mcc

Probably about 17 seconds, 1.2 8v Punto


----------



## DPN

My GTO did a 12.7 @ 101 MPH with 364BHP about 4 years ago at TOTB.

It's now running another 200BHP :devil:

But not had time to run it as yet.


----------



## buff not enuf

8.8 @ 162 super comp dragster


----------



## gttjames

Renault 5 gtt turbo, 14.0 @ 99mph

I will hit 13's and triple digit trap times


----------



## welsh-andy

since remap aint been up strip, but 888 is ging rond silverstone f1 track in a few wks:thumb:


----------



## Charley Farley

gttjames said:


> Renault 5 gtt turbo, 14.0 @ 99mph
> 
> I will hit 13's and triple digit trap times


Did you do the work yourself or was it contracted out? I ran a GTT at Pod around 12 years ago, was the quickest in Europe for a week with low twelves, running at a smidge over 300bhp with 45-48psi boost. The guys in Dorset did the work. I sold it a decade ago but often wonder what became of it.


----------



## ross-1888

300 seconds. nike air max in blue  

dont know about the car though would be scared to see how slow it is


----------



## gttjames

Charley Farley said:


> Did you do the work yourself or was it contracted out? I ran a GTT at Pod around 12 years ago, was the quickest in Europe for a week with low twelves, running at a smidge over 300bhp with 45-48psi boost. The guys in Dorset did the work. I sold it a decade ago but often wonder what became of it.


48psi!!!

I did all the workd myself (other than had help setting the carb up on rolling road) work consists of, front mount intercooler, t25 turbo, phase 2 fuel pump, high lift cam, bigger downpipe/exhuast, relocated air filter, volvo clutch, carb work, 18psi of boost saw me with 190bhp at the wheels on the dyno.


----------



## dean j

Bloody hell!!! 45psi is over 3 bar!


----------



## Charley Farley

dean j said:


> Bloody hell!!! 45psi is over 3 bar!


Is what it was tested at Dean at maximum boost. was fully adjustable under bonnet and in-car. Normal use I trundled round with a setting of 7-10. It was a very very quick car.


----------



## dean j

I remember when my bleed valve needle fell out of my adjust boost. From 18 to 24 psi it gave me. Felt like an animal.

Loved my 2 i had. 

Was your car white? H5 GTT, or something like that? I remember a really quick one down south west somewhere. I'm sure Roland worked his magic on it


----------



## dps1973

dean j said:


> I remember when my bleed valve needle fell out of my adjust boost. From 18 to 24 psi it gave me. Felt like an animal.
> 
> Loved my 2 i had.
> 
> Was your car white? H5 GTT, or something like that? I remember a really quick one down south west somewhere. I'm sure Roland worked his magic on it


H5 GTT ended up around here at some point that was an animal


----------



## dean j

Was it white? I'm sure it was.

Quite a famous car in Renault circles back in the day


----------



## dps1973

dean j said:


> Was it white? I'm sure it was.
> 
> Quite a famous car in Renault circles back in the day


Yep sure was got a lot of magazine shoots too i remember it in max power and fast car :thumb:


----------



## gttjames

The new record with 5's now lies with gianni...






Heavily worked engine, crazy boost! but still a 1.4 pushrod renault 5 engine, very impressive, hes going for 10'seconds 1/4 mile!


----------



## Charley Farley

dean j said:


> I remember when my bleed valve needle fell out of my adjust boost. From 18 to 24 psi it gave me. Felt like an animal.
> 
> Loved my 2 i had.
> 
> Was your car white? H5 GTT, or something like that? I remember a really quick one down south west somewhere. I'm sure Roland worked his magic on it


It was worked on by Roland and Matt, B4GTT was reg and was in all the mags but a biggie in MP I know the white one you are on about it was one of three that were blistering the apod a decade + ago. The other was green and there was my little beast.


----------



## titchster

15.94s @ 85.08mph

Knew I could get into 15s. Not bad for a '1.1' Or more realistically, 1.6 8v


----------



## buff not enuf

Sammy miller rocket car 3.583/386mph Awsome clicky njoi


----------



## JamieP

I did a 10.9 today.


----------



## alan_mcc

^ nice one, the width of them wheels :doublesho gorgeous car!


----------



## alan_mcc

titchster said:


> 15.94s @ 85.08mph
> 
> Knew I could get into 15s. Not bad for a '1.1' Or more realistically, 1.6 8v


ah yes, i remember when you found out..

iirc it was an mot?
"btw mate, thats not a 1.1 in there.."

:buffer:


----------



## jonmaddock

some impressive times !! nice supra


----------



## Fast Bug

13.6 @ 102mph first time out launching at 2500 rpm










Back to the Pod next weekend for a spot of night racing. Hoping for very low 13's. Street legal full weight car, with a full weight driver, no NOS or turbo trickery, just an old fashioned carbed engine


----------



## devonutopia

Current record is 14.4 seconds at GTI International. Not been to the Pod recently though. With a winter rebuild underway and over 300bhp the target I am aiming for consistent mid 13s during 2010. And all from a lardy front wheel drive diesel....


----------



## williamsclio1

15.9 Clio Williams and slightly damp


----------



## welsh-andy

im going for the 300bhp shortly, having a full 3" zorst fitted monday, then off to red dot for another remap, then early next yr of to santa pod and try beat me time:detailer::thumb:


----------



## Mr Gurn

My impreza did santa pod in 13.6 @ 108 mph..... i would have been quicker if i'd have got a better start!!!


----------



## Maggi200

I missed a visit to the pod this year but I suspect around the 20 second mark would be right  still, gonna be a right laugh when I do get up there! And it's limited to around 90mph, 93 iirc


----------



## gordy1984

:thumb:


----------



## nick30

im going for low 13's in spring :thumb:


----------



## nick30

managed a 14.0 today on a slippy track. 107mph terminal. hopefully get down to mid to low 13's when the track improves. 

great day out, and some lovely cars.


----------



## scgval

High 13's with a 190BHP Nitrous injected TF.


----------



## gsd2000

down to 13.7 1/4, i don't know the terminal over the 1/4 as it was a standing mile, thats standard pressures, no burnout, goodyear street tyres. My other two runs were 14.1 and 14.3.


----------



## kings..

i think some of these times are optimistic...... bearing in mind a highly modded fwd ultimate street car pulls 10-11 seconds and they have 600hp!


----------



## JamieP

I did a 10.5 at 138mph a few weeks back for a redline magazine shoot, hope to get into the 9's in the next few weeks now i have some drag tyres.


----------



## DPN

JamieP said:


>


Are you running this vehicle at TOTB


----------



## JamieP

No...


----------



## ksm1985

15.5 @ 90 mph at crail :lol:


----------



## devonutopia

Well, I achieved my aim of 13s in my car. Did a 13.7 @ 105mph at VAGfest at Santa Pod a couple of weeks ago. Rubbish starts with 2.3 second 60 foot times then all hell breaking loose.  Aiming for low 13s next with some slick front tyres and a fresh tune-up. (I was on stock Toyo T1R tyres)

Still nice to know I've made a 13 second diesel 5 door hatchback Skoda


----------



## RandomlySet

Jase, shouldn't be getting low 13s, high 12s considering both T and Tom have less power and I know T has had a 13.5. Got a feeling Tom has beat that


----------



## Guest

11.8 @ 142mph


----------



## Choc

Standing 1/4, about a week! :thumb:


----------

